# hackney



## Sabrina (Sep 17, 2009)

I am interested in Hackneys but i am not formilar with the breed and can't seem to find a sight that is very helpful. any info or experience with them would be great!!! thank you


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 17, 2009)

I own hacknies, 3 mares and a stud colt. They are fun, intelligent, work hard and easy to get along with. They are extremly loyal as well. I show ASPR and will show AHHS when I get back to solid work.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 17, 2009)

They can be a little more high strung than the average pony because they WANT TO WORK. They definitely need a job... they will work for you until they drop and have lots of stamina and are very athletic. They are extremely smart and mature very slow (mentally).

If you get along well with Arabians and Saddlebreds then they may be the pony of choice for you. I think those breeds are really a "horseman's horse."

Andrea


----------



## Marty (Sep 18, 2009)

CMHR has a hackney for adoption. I listed him today on the LB sales board.

His foster homers tell me he is a complete hoot and a half to have around the farm, in your face and carrys buckets, hammers, everything in his mouth. They said he is highly intelligent and learns easily.


----------



## Margaret (Sep 18, 2009)

From what I have observed, hackney's were bred for big movement..

If I had any advice to give it would be study their personality, as some can be a bit tricky to deal with.

Ive had 2 hackey mares on my property for about 2-3 months, and they kept me on my toes.

They were very aggressive towards any of my smaller miniature horses,- even when put in a large grassy pasture so I had to seperate them.

These two mares I had were rather obstanate when working with them, and finnally went to a professional trainer in a trade deal.

Ive also owned a miniature mare that was part hackney, and she had very nice movement, but she was just a tad goofy in the head.





Her behavior was a bit unpredictable, so I was the only one that regularly handled her in my family.

I bred her to my calm and wonderful stallion who also happened to compliment her conformation, and her babies were amazingly good to work with, and not goofy at all. ( one is in my avatar)

So the goofiness can be bred out with the right cross.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 18, 2009)

I have known a few who have owned them and they were well mannered - calm and quiet. Yes they can turn it on when they are in the show ring but then again almost any breed (and good show horse) can do that.

I know a couple are used as lead line and walk trot ponies for little kids and the kids not only ride them but tack them up and use them on a daily basis and drive them as well

Like with any horse a lot of it is in the manners the owners expect and teach many people say arabians, or T/Bs or many different breeds are flighty or whatever and I have not found that to be the case in general. In fact many kids including myself started or moved up to their first horse being one of those breeds. I learned to ride on a somewhat greed Arabian broodmare and moved on to T/B's my daughter started riding when she was 2 that first horse was a 16 hand T/B she was jumping by the time she was 4


----------



## Southern Belle Farm (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you checked out hackneysociety.com ?


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 19, 2009)

I love Hackneys next to a Shetland they are AMAZING


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 20, 2009)

I rode a small hackney pony as a kid a million years ago. he was super smart and kind and easy to train, however he did have a wicked rough trot for some reason.


----------



## LostInOz (Sep 21, 2009)

I started with a Shetland. Wouldn't trade him for the world, but he does get "pony-tude" now and then. Likes to work, but doesn't always put in his best for you. You have to talk him into it.

My intro to Hackneys was when I was given a 15 yr old ex-roadster pony. Dead quiet on the ground, good manners, not spooky. Put him in harness, he's a little hot but not unmanageable, BUT too much for me at the time. I gave him to a friend of mine who used to show Saddlebreds. He has a "for life" home with her, and he just went Res Natl Ch at Congress in ASPR classes, their second time together showing. He will work until he drops. Literally. More 'Horse mind' than pony mind.

We have another Hackney at my barn that is considered goofy. Will stand there and spook at his own shadow for no reason. He is younger and possibly was mistreated or rushed as a youngster. He is currently a pasture ornament. (not mine)

I bought a yearling Hackney last fall. She has matured into a beautiful girl who is VERY VERY smart. I thought the Shetland was smart, but she picks up her training in half the time the Shetland did. In one week, she learned to lunge in the roundpen by voice. Carry a surcingle. Be bathed. Mannerly Pick up all 4 feet - and get her bridle path clipped without twitch or other restraints and has an awesome start on learning to stretch and stand up for halter. I say one week, but I work FT, so she's really had just 4 sessions. They love to work and are VERY smart...... I will have to be careful, b/c those kind can also get ruined very quickly. Possibly that is where some of the "nutty" Hackneys come from.

As previously mentioned -Arabs and Saddlebreds - AND Hackneys, in my experiance, are smarter than your average horse so need handled (in younger years) by horseman, not novices. Oh! And they do tend to want to bond with somebody. I did notice that about them. Altho the Shetland is friendly, all the Hackneys seem to have a 'favorite human'.

Since I've worked with Arabians I can appreciate the mentality, but it's not for everybody. You might try an older, been there, done that type first to see if you like them.


----------



## Sabrina (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you all or all of the wonderful imput. i have decided to hold off on the hackeny for now i think maybe down the road a while once my munchkins are bigger and i have enough sleep that i can stay on the same page as a hackney , since it seems that everyone agrees that they are very smart and learn very quickly probably to quick for my speed right now which is slow - gotta love night feedings lol!!


----------



## willowoodstables (Sep 24, 2009)

Please PM me, have had, raised, trained and bred them for 25 years. Not all you read is per say true.

Kim


----------



## elusive (Oct 2, 2009)

I absolutely agree with Kim - if you haven't already pm'd her, keep checking out the Hackneys. I have owned, shown, raised and trained Hackneys for over 30 years and they have been the best family hobby. My kids were involved with them from Day 1 and now my grandkids are as well - ages 1 to 8! As in every breed there are always 'those individuals', but in over 30 years and many Hackney ponies we've only had one that we could not get along with. Check out the pics on my website http://home.rconnect.com/~eckloff

Laural


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 22, 2009)

Years ago we were at a show in Ohio and I watched a gorgeous Hackney getting ready for his class. I laughed and told Jane someday I want to try driving one of those! Well, as soon as that pony was hitched he "turned on"- it was incredible!

I turned back to Jane and said "I've changed my mind. you gotta be crazy to drive those!" Gimme me nice quiet gelding any day!

But, that pony was gorgeous! Too hot for MY nerves, though!


----------

